# Latvian Consulate - Chorley - February 2014



## RichPDG (Mar 2, 2014)

The Latvian Consulate building, aka Pemberton House Farm was the home of UK’s consul to the Kingdom of Latvia from 2005 until 2007. The building has undergone various changes and alterations over the years. Extensive renovation work took place to prepare the building for use at the Latvian Consulate. This has resulted in a strange mixture of modern styles which are now beginning to look dated.

The residence was sold after it ceased to be used by the consul and plans were drawn up to demolish the building and redevelop the land for use as a rehabilitation centre for people with drug and mental health problems. Objections were made and the building has been unused since the planning application was withdrawn.

I had seen that this property had popped up on the radar and decided to pop in whilst in the area to see the place for myself. Had been looking forward to seeing this one for quite a while and it didn't disappoint. The farm was on the market for £999,950 as can be seen here






1^




2^




3^




3^




4^




5^




6^




7^




8^




9^




10^




11^




12^




13^




14^




15^




16^




17^




18^




19^




20^




21^




22^

Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoyed this one as much as I did!​


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 2, 2014)

Love this place, one day sometime soon I shall visit, nice angles shot here to!


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 2, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Love this place, one day sometime soon I shall visit, nice angles shot here to!



Thanks mockingbird! It's a shame that it's been knocked about a lot, Was mint when it first appeared but has rapidly gone downhill like most other places. Real shame!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 2, 2014)

most probably due to whats across the road  did you check across the road?


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 3, 2014)

I was going to have a look at the theme park but was on my own and wasn't comfortable doing a solo visit there.


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks brill report and pics, Nice to see the place advertised for sale pictures


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm still loving reports from here! Looks fantastic. 
Brilliant pics as always, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't help thinking it is the house that was used in The Human Centipede


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol, how come?! 

Knowing the history of the place I think Blood Diamond is more likely to have happened here.


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a very warped mind..ignore me (not literally). Back to topic


----------



## RNHWV8 (Mar 3, 2014)

Brilliant report - and I love the house. Hopefully now that it seems to have been sold it'll be done up properly.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol yes I can see them now all stuck together crawling on all fours around that grass!

Great set of pics, lovely stairs!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2014)

Still a nice looking building, ace pics.


----------

